# Crest CRE-55465 T.E. Problem



## GMbase6 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I'm hoping someone will be able to help me find a fix for a problem I'm having with my Crest 10 channel train engineer walk-around control system (CRE-55470).When the unit is switched on it gives the audible click, however when I press a button on the remote to get momentum nothing is happening, no green code signal light illumination on the base station, but I do get a solid light indicating on the remote display this has led me to suspect the problem lies within the base station. I have tried to re-link the remote and the base unit but It won't happen. I have tried numerous suggestions I have read on this forum and on the gscalecentral forum over this side of the pond, only one worked briefly before the problem reoccurred, that was a suggestion to replace the 10amp fuse on the base unit even if it looked good, the fact that it worked briefly would appear to indicate that both units remain linked and that a component on the base unit pcb is faulty. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated, this has been so annoying as this year in Central Scotland we have been blessed with the best conditions for operating the trains and due to this problem I have only been able to do so on a few occasions.
Thanks Gavin


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

55465 isw the power supply 
55470 is the 27mhz 10 track, 10 frequency unit. 

Since you tried relinking the 2, did you have the receiver at least 3 feet from the power source, and any other electronics? 
And keep the antenna short and away from the receiver when programming. 
Also, I have found that trying to program with the 14 volt setting on the power source had issues, 22 volts worked every time.


----------



## GMbase6 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dan,

Thanks for the feedback, unfortunately I have tried those methods amongst others with no luck, as I said in the post I changed the 10 amp fuse as suggested by a contributor on another forum, and this worked briefly which leads me to believe the original link has not been lost.I guess my best bet would be to find someone in my area that has the same setup and try to link my gear to theirs and visa versa to find out once and for all if it is a faulty transmitter or reciever.

Gavin


----------



## johndale (Dec 27, 2007)

I have two of the receiver units and one which has worked well for years is now not linking. The other on a different track is still linking. That would lead me to think that it is the receiver unit on yours (as mine) that is malfunctioning. I have had this many years ago and cannot remember what I did for it, but for now I will switch functions as the 2nd receiver is on a test bed only. I will follow with interest to see if anyone else has an answer or knows where one might buy a new receiver still.


----------



## GMbase6 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have just been able to test the parts of my T.E. with another set and have found the fault lies with the handheld transmitter and not the base station receiver, I have no idea what the problem is anybody got experiences of this type of fault and possible fixes. all suggestions welcome. 

Gavin


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

It is not uncommon for the code set button and/or the buttons on the transmitter to go bad. Double check the operation of the buttons that you use for programming. 

The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with Keys going bad on the TE Transmitter. I have experienced that, too. 

Be sure to check that the batteries in the handheld transmitter are fully charged. 
Also, unlike the newer Revolution, the TE transmitter only accepts dry cells - not rechargeable type batteries. 

-Ted


----------



## GMbase6 (Aug 14, 2013)

Guys are we refering to the buttons/keys built into the tranmitter key pad here or to the tact switches on the pcb, my batteries are dry cell duracells which are new, when I operate all buttons/keys the led in the window of the transmitter changes from flashing mode to solid illumination, would I be correct in assuming that this indicates that all the tact switches are operating correctly ? 

Gavin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes


----------



## GMbase6 (Aug 14, 2013)

having established that the tact switches are ok, I'm thinking it looks like its one of the components on the pcb thats faulty, am I on the right track here ?, any ideas which component would be the most likely suspect. 

Gavin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to be clear, one receiver will not link... can you re-link the other receiver? 

The tough thing is debugging a radio without RF gear... a visual inspection around the antenna fixing point would be the first place I would look. 

Greg


----------



## GMbase6 (Aug 14, 2013)

When I went along to my friends to test my non linking T.E. set we connected my receiver to his test track, we then tried to link my transmitter to it, we failed to make the link, we then tried to link my friends transmitter to my receiver the link was made right away, tested it by running a train along the test track and everything worked as it should do. 

After this successful test we then tried to link my transmitter to my receiver again, and we could not establish this, we didn't try to link my transmitter to my friends receiver at any point as we had come to the conclusion from our earlier test result that the problem lay with my transmitter. 

Do you think we may have missed something by not trying to link my transmitter to his receiver? 

I have carried out a visual inspection of the pcb from my transmitter under magnification and cannot find any sign of damage on the board, can anyone tell me if there are schematics to be had of this transmitter setup now that it has been superceded by a new product? 

Gavin


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

This is going to sound weird but i had a transmitter that didn't respond well to fresh batteries. If i put three new batteries and left one old one in, it would then function as normal. No idea why. They where Duracell also. Used it for years that way. 

The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## GMbase6 (Aug 14, 2013)

Have managed to get the system to link and have been running the train, Oh happy days, as the system was no good as it was I decided to do a bit of fiddling with the frequency adjuster component on the pcb, with the back removed from the controller to allow access to the frq adj I pressed the code set button on the receiver and while holding down the C button on the transmitter, with a small driver I slowly rotated the grey adjuster in the centre of the blue housing until the green light began to flicker on the receiver, I had to keep resetting the code set button due to it timeing out repeatedly, however eventually I managed to get the link. 

Connected everything up to the track and set a train going all functions on the controller tested and all ok, turned system off and left it for an hour or so came back and tried it and all worked perfectly, I let the controller go to sleep and rewakened it and all still ok. 

Now I know one swallow doesn't make a summer but it sure gladdens the heart when you see it. 

Not taking anything for granted but hope that is it sorted, can only think the controller has had a knock which put the original setting out of kilter. 

Gavin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I hesitated to talk about adjusting the freq... I have had to do that on several units, but you can also make the system unusable. 

Glad you tried it... 

I did the same thing... got it working, and then increased the distance and fine tuned.... I came up with the extremes of adjustment that worked, and then put the adjustment in the center of that. 

Greg


----------



## David Fielding (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm dusting off my old train engineer that I purchase 10 or so years ago...still new in box...never used... 

I spent an hour or two trying to get the transmitter to link with the receiver. A very frustrating process with little visual feedback. The lights 
were blinking on the transmitter and the green light would light up on the receiver...but no linking after following the steps on Greg's and AC 
web site (manual). 

Then finally I thought...the batteries might be old...put new batteries in the transmitter...and the lights on the transmitter now shine brightly... 
and I was able to link immediately to my receiver (after practicing the sequence a hundred time). 

Sounds like batteries are not an issue for you but I suspect others must have run into the difficulty I experienced due to weak batteries.


----------

